# Where to get paid/free looseless Hindi Songs



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there any website where i can get Lossless( original uncompressed) Hindi songs ?

Wana make collection of selected evergreen songs. 

PS:  Don't paste illegal links. I hate piracy here. instead use PM service


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 2, 2008)

thats one thing i never thought about, good luck on finding them


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> PS:  Don't paste illegal links. I hate piracy here. instead use PM service


ROFL!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Praka suggest me where to get DRM'd Hindi Music


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

dude, even English lossless is rare on the net, and forget free stuff. Lossless audio hasn´t caught up with these mainstream freaks who are satisfied with 128kbps cbr mp3.

there are a bunch of sites which can give you free mp3s, but definitely none with lossless content. As of today, the only way to get lossless stuff is to rip ém yourself.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Why companies don't think like me 

Abe main har ek CD nahin purchase kar sakta. Zamane lag jayenge. I'm not satisfied with mp3's quality


----------

